# Do you complain about food at restaurants?



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I know I'm not the only one who goes to a restaurant, orders a meal, and they bring you the food only it turns out it's not what you expected at all... and you don't like it. Do you send food back and order something else? 

Just yesterday for example we went out for brunch. I picked something on the menu that said "steak and eggs skillet" and went on to describe that it was skirt steak, 2 eggs, home fried potatoes with red peppers, and gruyere cheese. What I was expecting was 2 eggs and a small steak, with some potatos and cheese underneath in a skillet. What I got was pieces of steak, potato, peppers, tossed with cheese and placed in a casserole dish like a hash. 2 eggs were sitting on top. I was not pleased.

Now if I had gone on to eat it and found it delicious I would've been glad and not upset by my unmet expectations. But these potatoes were not "skillet" cooked and neither was the steak. It kind of had a casserole consistency, not crispy at all. I'm still upset about it because brunch is my favorite favorite meal and I didn't really enjoy this. Plus the eggs were cooked over hard, not over easy like I'd asked.

Now what would you do? Do you eat the food even if you don't like it or do you send it back because it's not what you expected and try to order something else or tell them to redo it? I never know what to do in these situations. I hate paying for stuff I don't like and leaving hungry but I don't want to be rude.

The toast by the way was the best toast I'd ever had. Maybe because I was starving.


----------



## justpj (Feb 24, 2009)

It funny I should come on and see this post as yesterday afternoon I had the worst meal I have ever had at a restraunt. I took mymom out to a small roadside dinner for a lunch on the way to a funeral service we had to attend. We both ordered what to us were simple "cant mess them up" kinda meals. WOW were we wrong. I had hot chicken sandwich. it was totally unedible. The tin can tasting gravey was plastered all over the driest chicken I have ever seen on top of wonderbread. The mashed potato was...well to be honest mom and I couldnt figure out what they did to those to make them so terrible. Even the pickled beets were tinny tasting and nasty. 

Did we complain? No we didnt.....we just will never go back and were sure to let other family members we saw know about out experience. I would of thought however that as a waitress she should of asked if there was something wrong with the meal as neither one of us ate it. In point of fact she never even asked how things were or I would of told her. 

The shame of it is this little place used to be a favorite of my mothers years ago. It sure isnt on top of my list!!!! I wish in hind site I had let them know how unhappy we were with that meal but my mom is not one to make a fuss over that type of thing and since that ship has sailed perhaps I can write them a letter....I find it hard to believe they are cooking like that tho and not aware how awful their food is....ick I can still taste that nasty canned gravey .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Do I complain? You betcha! It's my money that's being spent, and I expect to get what I ordered.

The unfortunate thing is that most folks, nowadays, do not complain. They accept shoddy goods and service---and, often enough, even leave a tip for it. To my mind, that just trains people that they don't have to deliver their best, because third and fourth best will do.

Now then, "complaining" doesn't necessarily mean yelling and screaming and carrying on. For starters, a quiet word to the server, a la', "this is not what I ordered," gets the ball rolling. If that doesn't do it, then you speak to the manager. And if that doesn't do it, you cancel the meal by walking out. 

At some point, depending on the severity of the crime, you might have to escalate the loudness of your response. But, whether quietly or loudly, your complaint should be registered---else the problem never gets addressed. 

By the same token, I also want exemplary service on the record, and make sure that when that happens the people in charge know about it.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This I understand. If I don't get what I ordered I do send it back for example:

- my steak is overcooked, not med-rare
- there are tomatoes on my sandwich that I specifically said to hold
- there is gravy on my meat that I wanted on the side
- there is cheese on my salad eventhough I said "no cheese please"
- there are french fries on my plate instead of the roasted potatoes I ordered.
- they gave me regular coke if I ordered a diet coke.

These sort of things I see as mistakes and have no problem sending them back. I do so in a kind fashion without yelling or getting upset. But when it comes to not liking the food I'm at a loss. I wouldn't know what to say if I simply didn't care for the food at all.

For example, we went to a restaurant in Greece and ordered meatballs. The thing about greek restaurants is that they all have the same menu, the only difference is the quality from one place to the next, even in the same price range. So at this one restaurant they brought out our meatballs appetizer and I quickly discovered they had put curry in them. It wasn't advertised as having curry in them but I am not a fan of curry, especially when I'm not expecting it to appear on my taste buds. I simply didn't eat them. Should I have said I don't like them, send them back, and not expect to pay for them?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

The curried meatballs are a perfect example, Koukouvagia.

Unless marked as such, there is no reason for you to have expected curry. So I would just explain to the server that I don't eat curry, and had no reason to expect it in the meatballs, because it's very unusual, and that I'd like to substitute something else.

There shouldn't be any problem with that approach. If there is, that's when you start escalating. 

"I'm not paying for that crap!" should be a last resort, not an opening salvo. 

Where a problem exists, IMO, is when there is something strange to you on the menu that you decide to try. If it comes to you as described, and you don't care for it, then the ball is in your court. After all, you ordered it. But more times than not, if you discussed your choice first with the server, and still ordered it, they will substitute something. However, if what comes to you bears little resemblence to the menu description (such as the skillet you originally described), and you don't like it, then send it back. It wasn't what you ordered.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

If I don't receive what I ordered, as in an overcooked steak, I send it back.
If I receive something I didn't expect, not necessarily so.
I've never seen a skillet breakfast that used whole meats, it's always chopped bacon, sausage pieces, etc.
I would be unhappy with the quality of the potatoes, and the overcooked eggs, but would chalk up the steak to you just not understanding the dish, or their failure to properly communicate the preparation methods.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I generally don't send things back unless they are completely inedible and I had a bad experience at a local place when I sent back three burned hamburgers. I knew they were burned because they were black on one side and I mean BLACK and actually tasted like burned meat. The cook (who apparently has years of experience and has his red seal.. I know I should call him a chef but IMHO he is not as he has no passion for his work) was really rude to us and reluctantly redid our meals. It left me wondering.. how could he sell that food and expect repeat business or people to actually consume it and enjoy the experience? It was the first and last time we went to that eatery. It's not doing well and it's obvious.. I walk by every day on my way home from work and he is outside on his patio having a smoke.. again another thing that he shouldn't be doing as there isn't alot of distance between the patio and the doors to go inside his place. Who says he'll be out of busniess by the end of the year???


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Think of it like this / A menu is a contract that the place is going to supply you what it says in a recognized manner that is acceptable. Where as you are agreeing to submit payment to them the amount stated for what they state.. If they violate the contract, just refuse payment. The contract is null and void.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Good point Ed. I only put up what I would be willing to pay money for and consume.. and if I see something that looks like junk I trash it and remake it before it even gets to the table. I did that yesterday.. I made some perfectly good scrambled eggs but they sat in the window too long and I told the owner that I can't sell that plate so I quickly remade some nice looking scramblers and sold those instead. It's the little things that keep the diners happy and keep them coming back.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Took mother-in law and other aged relative for lunch in Abroath last week. Traditional fish place.
Well my lunch was floating in grease and if i'd been paying for it i'd have said something, but it was my birthday treat and they would have been upset if i'd made a fuss. They realy would.
I bit my tongue...Hard


----------



## mont86 (Jan 24, 2009)

I never send food back and expect to eat at that sitting...If I send food back, I'm not paying for it and I'm not eating anything that comeback from the kitchen.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

A server will never improve if you leave a tip for bad service, and a place will never get better if you accept mediocraty and bad or cold food. Only way to let them know is THROUGH THE POCKET. Send it back and complain


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I understand this sentiment... many New Yorkers actually feel this way. They think that if you send something back to the kitchen you should be afraid of what they will do to your food out of anger before sending it back out.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I was at the Red Lobster and my trout was dry as the Saraha, I did not send it back because I was afraid they would do something to it. (like spit in it)
But from here on in, it is going back, at 17 dollars a plate, I deserve to have it properly cooked.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Everyone should have your attitude!:chef:


----------



## bigal (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't complain, neither does my wife. I think if they can't see that we didn't eat, then it wasn't good. I've only had this happen once, that the food was really bad. It was a cajun rest. in Colorado Springs. It was just my wife & I and she had a "sampler" plate and I had cajun/blackend catfish. Wife tried one bite of all 4 samples, liked one and ate that but didn't touch the rest, plate looked nearly full. I had 3 bites, wife had 1, of my fish and it was so over spiced it was not edible.(I'm serious) I ate some of the rice, had a couple beers and waited for the server to see our plates. Well, the owner/manager comes by and asked how our meal was. I smiled, looked at my plate and looked at him, wife said it was good. He then said, "I'm glad you liked it, thank you for coming to ___." As he left I looked at him as to say "WHAT!". I then asked my wife, "what do you think is bad?" We laughed and grabed a nasty mcd's burger on the way to the hotel. 

I'd go back, but I think they closed the doors. People have off days, it happens.

Look'n back, I should have said something. If I cared enough I would have asked him to try it. If he cared enough he would have asked why 3/4 of the fish was still on my plate. He was just go'n thru the motions. I guess we were both at fault to help keep his rest. open.


----------



## ala (Sep 13, 2009)

What would I do?

Well I would probably never eat at that restaurant for at least couple of months. I would eat brunch home (cook it myself, or let the wife cook it) and after couple of weeks I would try other restaurants in the hope I would find one that meets all my needs and expectations. 

Oh yeah, I will complain, but not necessarily to them. There are many sites that accept reviews. Write what you wrote here and submit the "nicest" review about them on each of these online communities. You can't beat that satisfaction. Now this is what I call justice.


----------



## mattie405 (Dec 9, 2006)

When I see items, especially at breakfast or brunchtime listed as skillet items I routinely figure they will be akin to a hash type meal, with everything in the dish sort of scrambled together. If I have a choice of egg type in it and I order sunnyside or over easy I expect them to be placed on top of the hash type contents, if I specify scrambled for the eggs I expect them to be mixed in with all the other contents. On the issue of complaining about it, it depends, if the menu doesn't state exactly what it is and I didn't ask about a more thorough description then no I wouldn't complain and chalk it up to a lesson learned about clarifying those menu descriptions I deem to be lacking, if on the other hand it stated I would recieve a small intact steak with potatoes and eggs and I then recieved a hash type deal then absolutly they would hear about it. The way a lot of menu descriptions are written seem like the writers are more interested in using those flowery words than in giving the diner a clear cut description of exactly what they are getting, I don't need to have a 400 word description to tell me about the $6 burger I just ordered, I just want to know that I can have that simple all beef burger done the way I like it without a hassle.


----------



## macro01 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, Actually I don't like to complain but remember that
we don't complain how much it cost we just pay for it.
So it's our right to have a decent food.


----------



## rgladso (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it depends on the person who complains about food at a restaurant. Me personally, I do not complain about food at a restaurant, unless thier is something wrong with the food, or something in the food, or the food takes a half an hour or longer to make. For example two days ago I went out to a popular restaurant with three friends, and one of my friends noticed their was hair in her food. This kind of thing has never happened to me personally before but If it did yes I would complain about the hair in my food. My friend did complain about the hair in the food and the manager came out and said they were making a brand new meal and that her dinner was complimentary. Now I will still go eat at this restaurant because I have no ill feelings, because this happened sometimes things like this happen but it doesn't mean the restaurant is bad or dirty.


----------



## rgladso (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree though because in the end I guess a reatuarant knows their food is bad. If it were me I would of done the same thing, not of said anything, because I don't want to be rude.In a different circumstance such as something misplaced is in your food, then you should say something, but If you don't like the food other people might like it so saying that you didn't like it wont do much. I have eaten bad food before I usually don't say anything and to be nice I ask for a box and take the food home but, then never eat it.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

A point to ponder: if there IS a problem with food preparation in the restaurant, if no one "complains", management may not know there is a problem.

Remember, unless a problem is known, solutions cannot be implemented.


----------



## rgladso (Sep 7, 2009)

For some reason I feel bad saying oh this is not what I ordered especially If they are busy. For example I go to Jacksonville University and eat at a restaurant in the school and every once in awhile I order a quesadila with out chicken, so its just plain cheese with nothing on it, 3 out of the 5 times I have ordered it It has had chicken in it and I did not say anything about it. First of all because everyone usually orders a chicken quesadila and they are usually always extremely busy so I just feel horrible just really complaining about it, plus it's not like im a vegetarian and I can stand eating the chicken.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh this sounds stressful. You're one of those customers that feels like the restaurant is doing you a favor by serving you food. I get it, it's hard to be confrontational, especially when you see the restaurant is busy. But remember you're there to give them business and you should at least get what you ordered. I can understand not wanting to complain if you didn't enjoy the meal but why should you have to eat chicken when you ordered cheese?

Take out can be tricky as well. We order chinese take out about once a week and the lady that takes our order makes it her life's mission to get us off the phone as quickly as possible. I actually have to write down what we want so I don't forget to ask for something because it's such a high anxiety phone call. I can't even take a moment's breath between words because forget it, she's hung up already "Okthankyoubye!"


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

You may be doing youself and your favorite Restaurant an injustice by not complaining. It only makes a kitchen better by letting them know what wrong. A Restaurant owner needs input, the Chef needs feed back. And the cooks need to realize that every meal that goes out, pays their wage. Just leaving food on your plate doesn't count. There are also ways of complaining that would not offend. I always tell my favorite restaurant the good and the bad. Its a win win situation if you have a good relationship with the restaurant. First of all when I go out for dinner I want the best, the Restaurant should want to be the best. We both want the same thing, lets help eachother..................Bill


----------



## rgladso (Sep 7, 2009)

I think it depends on the person who complains about food at a restaurant. Me personally, I do not complain about food at a restaurant, unless thier is something wrong with the food, or something in the food, or the food takes a half an hour or longer to make. For example two days ago I went out to a popular restaurant with three friends, and one of my friends noticed their was hair in her food. This kind of thing has never happened to me personally before but If it did yes I would complain about the hair in my food. My friend did complain about the hair in the food and the manager came out and said they were making a brand new meal and that her dinner was complimentary. Now I will still go eat at this restaurant because I have no ill feelings, because this happened sometimes things like this happen but it doesn't mean the restaurant is bad or dirty.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

And I'll be willing to bet, rgladso, that the manager then investigated how the hair got there. But (s)he never would investigate if your friend hadn't complained. 

I would also have to say that if I was served the wrong order three out of five times, I wouldn't be eating at that restaurant anymore. There is no excuse for that.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

If you can't cut hair don't become a barber. If you can't fix a car don't become a car mechanic. If you can;t cook don't become a chef. And if you can't run a restaurant, DO NOT OPEN ONE> end of story.


----------



## filthy habitz (Oct 6, 2009)

Never complain. Never go to a cook or chef in the middle of a rush. Unless I am spending a whole pay check on a meal, why complain over a 10 dollar plate of food. And if I take you out and you complain... You can pay for your own meal


----------



## skittles (Oct 29, 2009)

I sent a half rack of ribs back at a steakhouse one time. The bottom was burnt to ill-regard. The manager had no problems, and came out with a different rack.


If it's inedible I'll send it back. That means...

It's too greasy
Overseasoned
Burnt or just Incorrectly prepared... 


Never gotten the hair but I'd send it back if I did.


One other thing would be if it's too small portion-wise, try and pass off 5oz of meat as 8 oz. Or a 14 inch pizza as 16.


----------



## rexxar (Jan 22, 2010)

I have only had a problem with 2 restraunts in my life 
first was in Olvera street in LA:
i was already not liking the vibe there is noting i hate more than than corny mexican places. But this place was the oldest restaurant (100 year or something like that) and my SO really wanted to go. I ordered the vegen burrito,i thought it would be bean rice onions maybe potatos. Something tex-mexy, I dunno. What i got is a giant tortilla filled with a steamed broccolli, cauliflower,squash, carrots and celery thats it. My SO got a tortillia soup wich tasted as if someone opened a can of tomato patse added water, avocado, tortilla chips and cheese. We each had 3 bites looked at each other and left. It was soo bad.

Second was at an upscale Italian place over at the americana in glendale
this place is pertty good and i had eaten there before. I had ordered a pasta with clam dish. The plate was beautiful and hot (a BIG plus) and i thought "Yessss" . The pasta was cooked perfectly and so were the clams but the sauce witch was supposed to have white wine in it tasted only of butter and i had bitten in to a whole crushed clove of garlic and well i knew this place could do better i sent the dish back and got the chicken parm and that was good


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

The most common mistake I get from everyday, casual restaurants is a sandwich that comes with mayo. I always order without and 8 out of 10 times it seems there's a layer slathered on the bread. I don't complain. Wouldn't want the new food coming to my table to be "tainted" by the staff.


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

it was so ridiculous once, i ordered a sirloin at this club once and it was NOT a busy day at all. It came about medium well when i asked for it medium rare. I sent it back and it came out well done. I just gave up and ate the garnishes instead, Urgh.


----------



## rabicamail (Feb 19, 2010)

I wont return it because though the chef has not prepared it intentionally to make food taste bad we can advice them ask them for some  discount .


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

hahaha
In fact I am one of the people who hate the controversy,
What to do is to leave the dish as it is.
I try to search for the exit door.
Take a step outside and see the name of the place , I blame myself and taking the Covenant not to come back here again.

Will simply

mmm may B  :/


----------



## web monkey (Jan 18, 2007)

Koukouvagia said:


> I know I'm not the only one who goes to a restaurant, orders a meal, and they bring you the food only it turns out it's not what you expected at all... and you don't like it. Do you send food back and order something else?


It depends on how well I know the restaurant. There are places I eat regularly, where if something was bad, the chef and owner would be mortified. Typically, they'll apologize, remake it *and* take it off the bill. Happily, this almost never happens at these places, since I'd feel terrible.

If it's a place I've never been to before, I'll mention it when I leave, just as a "head's up" but won't eat anything else from the kitchen that day. If they take it off my bill, I'll stop back another day and try something else. Otherwise, I just won't go back, however I never get loud or obnoxious. It gets me nothing and ruins my mood.

Terry


----------



## pbcook (Mar 10, 2010)

I have sent back an undercooked steak that I asked to be prepared medium and it looked as though it had been turned once or twice on the grill for 30 seconds and put on the plate.  It came back well done and I just left it.  I won't go back there.  I have sent back iced tea and asked for Coke instead.  Many of the restaurants in this area now serve only some sort of flavored iced tea only it isn't indicated on the menu and the server never mentions it.  It's happened frequently enough that I now ask, I want plain, unflavored, unsweetened iced tea or none at all.  It's bad enough to pay upwards of $3.50 for a glass of it without it being corrupted by who knows what.  Yes, it makes me cranky when people mess with my iced tea!


----------



## dianaluv (Jul 9, 2007)

The next time you are out and want just a plain ice tea ask your server for hot tea and a glass of ice.  Mix the two and you will have just plain Ice Tea, if you are extra polite,{without being fake or sarcastic} some times they will just do it for you.


----------



## pbcook (Mar 10, 2010)

Dianaluv said:


> The next time you are out and want just a plain ice tea ask your server for hot tea and a glass of ice. Mix the two and you will have just plain Ice Tea, if you are extra polite,{without being fake or sarcastic} some times they will just do it for you.


Thanks Diana! Sometimes the simplest solutions elude me. Reminds me of Jack Nicholson in Five Easy Pieces ordering a chicken salad sandwich in an attempt to get toast.


----------



## zane (Apr 6, 2010)

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables> <w:SnapToGridInCell> <w:WrapTextWithPunct> <w:UseAsianBreakRules> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><![endif]
If its not too off base of what it is suppose to be then I tolerate it and eat it. If its completely not what I expected I send it back, also if I can tell the food has been frozen and not as fresh as it should be I'll make a comment to the manager.

We had a horrible experience a few weeks ago at a restaurant:

We ordered the Calamari for an appetizer...they gave us pot stickers.

By the time they fixed it and got us our correct appetizer our meals arrived. My fiancés meal was a chicken dish and the chicken was raw pink in the center.

The night ended with the manager taking both her meal and our starters off the check (which they ended up to mess up by putting her meal on there twice when they should have took it off...this resulted in a free desert). Its a big chain restaurant also, goes to show that even if you are big you cant cut corners.


----------



## kheffner (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with KY Heirloomer.

As a consumer you should receive what it is that you ordered.  If you pay someone to paint your house white and they paint it blue you are going to have them redo it.  At the same time if a meal is delivered to me and not what I expected I am always going to give it a try as if may be someone elses take on a classic dish or whatever.  As an individual who runs a kitchen,  we don't know whats wrong and cant fix it if we are not told.  So use your judgment and be polite it will always get you the best result.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

In most cases what some are describing here is the servers fault. SOS no tomato, no lettuce, no mayo etc. Sure the kitchen put it on but it is the server who is the last line of defense from the patron. If the food is bad or ice cold I send it back. otherwise they will continue to operate like this. I figure I am helping them and helping the next customer.. And I write letters and in most cases get results,


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_In most cases what some are describing here is the servers fault.
_
So what?

I think what most people want is to fix the problem, not the blame. Doesn't matter how the wrong food, or incorrectly cooked food, or improperly dressed food was set on the table. What matters is 1. that it isn't what the patron ordered, and, 2. what happens once the error is pointed out.


----------



## jaxstar84 (Apr 16, 2010)

every now n again if i get an awesome meal, i ask the waitress who was on pans/larder whatever, and i tell them to add a beer to my bill for them at the end of the night. one time i did that, the head chef sent me out a free dessert and came out and said that the chef very much appreciated my gesture, and that he was glad that ppl were happy to dish out praise as easily as they can dish out a complaint!


----------



## elonat (Apr 29, 2010)

Perfectly stated!!!
In order for us Restaurant people to perform our jobs, we need your feedback good or bad. Just do not penalize us or itch and whine because your taste buds were not as excited as you 
thought they'd be. You made a choice to order an item and if it is prepared as it was described with no other problems other than you did not like it, don't complain about it!!


PeteMcCracken said:


> A point to ponder: if there IS a problem with food preparation in the restaurant, if no one "complains", management may not know there is a problem.
> 
> Remember, unless a problem is known, solutions cannot be implemented.


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hmm. I don't know if it's most cases. That definitely does happen, where the server is to blame, but cooks make mistakes too. Sometimes it's no one's direct fault, but more a breakdown in communication. As far as the last line of defense goes, I don't really think that's quite right. Sure, the server can _look_ and attempt to make sure things are right. But what if tomatoes just aren't visible, but they're there when you asked for none? I sure as heck don't want them poking around in my food to double check.

The way I see it, anyone in the chain is just as liable or able to make a mistake as anyone else. So really, what it comes down to is, if I politely point it out (the rare times that I do), is the problem fixed?



Ed Buchanan said:


> In most cases what some are describing here is the servers fault. SOS no tomato, no lettuce, no mayo etc. Sure the kitchen put it on but it is the server who is the last line of defense from the patron. If the food is bad or ice cold I send it back. otherwise they will continue to operate like this. I figure I am helping them and helping the next customer.. And I write letters and in most cases get results,


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Gee, where's the "expediter" when you need one?


----------



## joshua47 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hehe, a good point.



PeteMcCracken said:


> Gee, where's the "expediter" when you need one?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I hate to bring up Oprah, but I believe I got this from something she said.  If you see Evil Knievel heading to the ramp at 60mph when he needs to be at 80mph in order to clear the jump and live, would you embarrass him by stopping him or would you let him continue and perhaps die?

Complaining is a good thing, not a bad thing.  Complaining alerts the management of a problem that can then be corrected.  Such a correction could save many peoples' jobs for them, including the waitstaff to whom you complain.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Most GOOD places do try to fix the problem . At least places I go to


----------



## rabicamail (Feb 19, 2010)

In most case if it is my regular restaurants i wont complain but when i am visiting some new restaurants and the taste is beyond my excepation i will definitely complain .


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Rabicamail, I don't begin to understand that.

If the food suddenly goes downhill in a restaurant you regularly go to that would indicate some sort of problem. I would expect the management would want to know about it---particularly from a regular customer.

The quicker they're made aware of it, the faster they can fix the problem.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes I do complain like you guys if in case I don't get what I ordered exactly. Like with burgers, if I ask them not to put pickles and mustard and then I see some, I would give it back. These are case to case basis, and luckily I don't have any complains with most of the restaurants that we ate with before. But of course it is annoying not to get what you have ordered, so it's just right for us to complain about that.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

_"Complaining is a good thing, not a bad thing. Complaining alerts the management of a problem that can then be corrected. Such a correction could save many peoples' jobs for them, including the waitstaff to whom you complain."_

_If_ the complaint is justified. From the other side of it, I'm quite sure most of us have dealt with "complaints" that were nothing more than ignorance or misinformation on the guest's part.

In my case... the Jalapeno pizza that was sent back because the peppers were too spicy.

the traditonal mafalda bolognese that was sent back because "bolognese isn't supposed to have carrot in it".

the item that is served exactly as described but then returned because it wasn't "what they expected".

I have only compained when food is inedible, or blatantly misprepared... well done when I order med rare for example, or served in a manner inconsistent with my specifications i.e. "no cheese".

If it's simply tasteless, or obviously cooked by monkeys... I don't complain, I simply never return.


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Do I complain? You betcha! It's my money that's being spent, and I expect to get what I ordered.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I was thinking about this thread tonight. I went to a medium-small chain family restaurant with my little daughter (she's 2 1/2). It's the sort of place that does burgers and third-rate fried chicken and "loaded" fries, and whenever possible they drown things in scads of plastic cheese and terrible BBQ or whatever sauces. But the prices are reasonable, there's lots of ice cream, and they're very welcoming to little children. Besides, lots of people like that kind of food -- otherwise it's hard to explain what goes on in most family restaurants in America, you know? Anyway, I digress...

We normally get efficient, friendly service and food that is well within the range of what it claims to be. I mean, it's never going to be any good -- how good can this sort of thing really be? -- but it can look and taste like you think it's supposed to.

Tonight, however, was different. The dining room was only half full, but it was clear that the cook doing most of the work was pretty seriously in the weeds. The other cook on -- you can just see into the kitchen from certain seats, and I was in one -- was letting the guy suffer, I think basically punishing him for making a mess of both stations simultaneously. The cook doing the work was sloppy and unfocused, his dishes were taking a long time, and every time he'd finally finish one he'd call for the server by barking her name in this nasty way that anyone paying any attention could hear across the restaurant. This, and the fact that he was a 40-something white guy, suggests to me that he was the manager covering for someone. But he was totally incompetent. He'd send the servers out to a four-top with one or sometimes two plates, and they'd have to come back to get the next when he finished it, and like that.

When our food came, mine was acceptably mediocre, but my daughter's was a disgrace. The hot dog was burnt black in two fat strips along the sides. The mac and cheese was so over-nuked that there was an orange block of hard crusty stuff on one side. From being at such places before, I know that everyone nukes mac and cheese, so I always feel it before my daughter burns herself. Well, this stuff was totally burnt, and blazing hot -- but then about half of it was dead cold.

So... did I complain? Not really. The server asked me, "how did everything come out?" which struck me as a funny way to put it, and not usual in this place, so I think what she meant was "I know it's not great, but is it OK?" I said, "I guess it's all right."

Why didn't I complain?

1. You do not, repeat _not_, serve a 2 1/2 year-old a plate of mac and cheese with hot dog and then take it away, unless you're quite sure that the food is actually inedible. She's not going to eat the grotesque portion anyway, so just remove the bad stuff and stir the mac to even the temperature through.

2. The server was perfectly fine, and clearly suffering with having to run back and forth one plate at a time, so why should I take it out on her?

3. As I say, I think the manager was the idiot cook, so complaining about the food was just going to screw up the dining room even more royally, making everyone suffer for nothing.

4. Based on the way he was barking at servers when everything was his fault, I think the guy could very well have taken it out on my server, who surely didn't deserve it.

And, last but CERTAINLY not least....

5. Because this restaurant is currently running a promo special where you complete an online survey about your dining experience and they give you a coupon. Somebody's going to read a _scathing_ survey, and yes, I did everything I could to identify the moron and pinpoint his grossest failures. Either corporate management is going to give him a little yelling-at or they'll ignore it, but either way I've achieved as much as it's reasonably possible to achieve when complaining about a place like this.

I will say that I do have one complaint about the server, though I didn't mention it to her or on the survey. No server should have let a plate like that go into the dining room. No way. I'm betting that she didn't want her boss screaming at her, and besides it's not like he was going to do a whole lot better if he did it again.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

JohnWillson said:


> Hi,I would probably never eat the restaurant. I prefer to eat home.
> 
> ```
> http://www.triconsol.com/join.php
> ...


I don't like to eat restaurants either but I do like to eat in them.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

If I order a steak medium rare and it comes well done i'll send it back.

If I order salad and it comes with cheese when I asked for no cheese i'll send it back.

If, however, the food is just poor quality i'll chalk it up to experience and never go back.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

So, here's a slight twist. What happens if you go to a restaruant recommended by somebody who's judgement you usually respect, and it's the opposite of what he said?

That happened to us yesterday. A friend, who's restaurant recommendations usually are spot on, raved about this place. The food, service, and prices were all 100%.

We stopped in for lunch, and everything from the level of service to the quality of the food was, at best, mediocre.

Just a bad day? I wonder. When the manager is in the back shooting the bull with the servers, and we sat with our thumbs up waiting for our order to be taken. This place puts out a buffet, for lunch, and it seemed as though ordering from the menu was an imposition. Least that's how we were treated. And on and on in like vein. I won't bore everybody with the details.

So, what would y'all do in circumstances like that?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> So, here's a slight twist. What happens if you go to a restaruant recommended by somebody who's judgement you usually respect, and it's the opposite of what he said?
> 
> ...


I would tell my friends that they were wrong. It happened to me recently too. I was traveling out of state for a gig and a friend of mine said "oh you have to go to soandso pizza place! I used to go there all the time when I lived there, they have the best slice!!!" And so I did go. The crust was good, but the sauce was syrupy sweet (why do pizza places do that!!), the cheese was salty and obviously not fresh mozzarella, and the mushrooms were canned. It was disgusting. I haven't told her yet but when I see her again I will.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Obviously, what is "rave" to one person can be, and usually is mediocre to some one else. Funny, as a food writer shouldn't you know that?


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm not a big "restauranteur" but when friends coax me..... I do attend. I don't judge. I simply just don't go back. I am a hard nut to crack when it comes to food and service. There is alot to say for the people in the culinary arts and the service industry.....they either have it goin on or they don't. As I previously stated I do not judge.

Yes I guess complaining is one thing and everyone has the right to a good meal and good service,,,,,maybe that is what deters me from eating out. Why bother, Take your chances and then complain....not for me.

Bon Appetit!

Gypsy

By the way just had an amazing meal in town.......I can be persuaded

This guy has it goin on he only opens at night and it's real Italian .....just the way I like it ....I'm not supposed to eat Risotto ( I am Celiac ) I had to have it! Just to give it a shot. The Risotto was cooked perfect al dente with beautifull Lobster Stock ! I am a happy camper


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Gee, Chefross, what part of "_recommended by somebody *who's judgement you usually respect*_," did you find confusing? Funny, as a private chef, shouldn't you be able to read?


----------



## jwugrad (Jul 3, 2010)

I will rarely complain when dining out. As long as the ingredients listed are correct, I would not hold the restaurant responsible for my idea of what the dish would looks like in my head. This is all easily avoidable as long as you go to one of those fine establishments with photos on the menu lol/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif Cheers!


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

The Risotto I had last evening was incredible with a ton of lobster meat so tender.Now that chef is true to his food

Now I suffer today......as I am Celiac Oh well, I will take the pain in my tummy for a day .....for one night of pleasure

Food is so personal

Gypsy is lying down on hiatus


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Gee, Chefross, what part of "_recommended by somebody *who's judgement you usually respect*_," did you find confusing? Funny, as a private chef, shouldn't you be able to read?


Gee KYHeirloomer, I read what you wrote and yes you were taking the advice of some one whose opinion you respect.

Regardless, the food was not up to your expectations.

My only comment was that you put on your profile that you are a food writer, and as such, it is common to most people that food is subjective.

To that end you have a negative view of that food item.

It was not my intent to be curse or snarly and I apologize if it was taken as such.


----------



## celie (Jul 1, 2010)

I think this is the only safe way to handle complaining in restaurants, who knows what might replace what you orginally had - if you see what I mean. Prefer not to risk it.


----------



## catering101 (Jun 27, 2010)

A few years back, my friends and I were eating on the same restaurant. They had good and inexpensive food but there was one instance when one friend of mine found a live worm on her salad (Totally Gross!)...it turned out that the kitchen attendant was new and was really not careful enough to wash the leafy vegetables. We definitely complained to the manager which made the other customers very alarmed. The manager was clearly ashamed and offered us another clean meal of our choice. My friend didn't want to accept the exchange and wanted to report it to the health inspectors since it was a clear negligence on their part. But at the end of it, the manager promised to give us free clean food for a week's lunch. My friend wasn't supposed to give in if not for her kind heart. We have dined there for almost two years and the place has become our favorite and we pitied the manager. So we agreed to the terms but also in exchange that they should see to it that the food has been cleaned thoroughly because if it did happen again. We won't be willing to negotiate this time.

I complain if stuff like this happens, but if the food is just edible even if it's not what i expected, I just charge it to experience and note to myself to never step foot there again.

Session data


----------



## mrsbushaxe (Jan 8, 2010)

I never complain, unless there is a foreign object in my food and that has yet to happen. I just don't return.


----------



## cookpiper (Jul 6, 2010)

Of course I expect excellent service and HOT food when going out to a restaurant but If the service and food is that bad, then that's the time I say something. The point is why treat your family and friends to dinner if you could cook a better meal at home most definitely!

But I also compliment the staff if they are doing a good job.


----------



## waynus (May 29, 2010)

Yes I complain. I am the customer and if you stuff up my food you will know about it. One evening I ordered steak with a fresh salad and some fries. Not a tough order yes I did ask for the steak medium rare, always a tough ask. Anyway the steak did not come rare, did not come medium, I would describe it as incinerated. I sent it back. The second attempt was the same, I spoke to the owner and indicated I would accept any steak that had a slight hint or tinge of pink. But, no the third attempt like the first was incinerated and so tough that the steak knife struggled to cut it. They also did that really odd plate arrangement which is becoming common in Sydney of placing the steak over the top of the fries. I order fries for the crunch if I had wanted soft potato I would have ordered the mash.

Then the restaurant that had an open kitchen so you could watch the food being prepared. I like this arrangement because the staff are usually showing a high level of skill and care. Not in this place while waiting to order we noticed that everything was coming out of the fridge or freezer and going into one of three microwaves. I wandered over to have a closer look and found not a single burner or oven even switched on. As we walked out the waitress asked me if there was a problem, I said I was highly skilled at using a microwave myself and I could do it at home for free!


----------



## chef tomain (Nov 17, 2008)

I only send food back if there is an open kitchen. once the food goes behind those closed doors to the

kitchen. You don't know who your going to piss off. I don't think human body fluids add to the flavor of food.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's my opinion both from the customer, server, and owner's perspective.  SEND IT BACK!

If the food isn't cooked correctly, send it back.  This doesn't mean that you get a free meal just because you found something wrong.  Abuses are too great in restaurants that certain customers will try to find a reason to send the food back to get it comped.  The manager should determine what comp is given, if any.  I'm not saying comp'ing food is wrong, just not mandatory.

If you ordered something from the menu that is what it was advertised as being, but you don't like it, SEND IT BACK!  You're in MY restaurant, trying desperately to put money in my pocket.  I don't want your money for a meal you don't enjoy.  There are some foods, such as chili, chicken salad, meatloaf, even sauces that are open to interpretation.  If you order my meatloaf and you don't care for my recipe, I should verify that it is "correct" for our restaurant (tasting, etc).  If the recipe is correct for the application, but doesn't taste right to the customer, simply explain that I tasted the product and it was "correct", and apologize for the customer not appreciating the dish and offer something else.  This lets the customer know "hey, don't order my meatloaf because this is how it's cooked here" and says "I want you as a customer".  The other option is that the customer says nothing, doesn't like it, leaves, never comes back, and tells their friends how bad my food is. 

In my opinion, you are doing the restaurant a disservice by not making your complaints known.  When you're in my restaurant, I want you to have an enjoyable experience.  I would rather double my food cost on your specific meal than lose the sale or future sales.  Using very broad assumptions and putting food cost at 33 1/3% (high actually), I can remake your dish twice and still break even.  Yes, there are other costs than food, but the staff is already on-site, the oven is already running, so for purposes of discussing one customer's dish, I have no issues with that math.


----------



## bhtoad (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm usually pretty forgiving, but I do complain if my order is prepared in a way I specifically did not request (salted magarita glass when I ordered no salt, well done burger when I ordered med. rare).  Badly prepared food always gets sent back, much to the chagrin of my SO.  (Semi-frozen fish at a sushi restaurant was a memorably bad meal.)  However, I like to give a place a couple of tries before writing it off.  Anyone can have a bad night.  (I'm sure we can start a very long, heated thread on details from bad restaurant experiences...)

I do believe in complaining about issues in order to foster improvement.  It is impossible to fix unidentified problems, no matter what product or service is being sold.  However, when polite, well explained complaints are ignored, I feel my business is not valued and seek other places to spend my money.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Let me reverse this a minute and tell you about an experience we recently had that demonstrates how a restaurant _should _be run.

We were in a casual dining place for lunch. Friend Wife had ordered a Philly Cheesesteak. When it was delivered she discovered that the bun had been burned, in a location the server was not likely to have noticed.

We called the server back, and brought the problem to his attention. He immediately apologized, and said, "let me get you another." A few minutes later he returned, with a correctly prepared sandwich. As he served it he said to her, "your lunch is on us."

Note that we had not made a particular fuss, and certainly had not looked for a freebie. All we expected was that the burned bun be replaced.

To my mind, this is a restaurant that 1. trains its servers, and 2. wants my business and that of my friends.


----------



## bhtoad (Jul 14, 2010)

KYH, sounds like a place I would like.  I love it when a business invests in their employees an is responsive to their customer's satisfaction.

Your post reminds me of an experience I had last week.  A new brewpub opened in a nearby beach town and I went with my SO and 2 of her daughters.  The place was packed, but the 25 minute wait for a table turned out to be less than 5.  Apps were great, although a little slow on delivery (25 minutes for calmari).  Three dinners delivered at the same time, to big smiles.  (SO said it was the best turkey burger she ever had.)  Unfortunately, my order of chowder and med. rare burger was late and never quite right.  First, the burger came 5 minutes after the other 3 meals and before the chowder and was cooked past well done.  Sent back for a redo.  Still no chowder.  10 minutes later another well done burger was delivered, but at least it wasn't bone dry, so I sucked it up.  Still no chowder, third time asking for it....  Learned the chowder was actually put up at the same time as the first burger, but the server sent it back, assuming (incorrectly) that I would not want it.  (Would have been nice to have something to eat while waiting for my second burger...)  In the end, I had the chowder for desert and it was comped, but it was clear they were having some communication issues.

Did I enjoy my experience?  On some levels yes, on others no.  Will I go back?  In a few months, if they are still open after their new business shake-down period.  I like to give people the benefit of the doubt.  Anyone can have a bad day.  However, multiple bad experiences show a lack of commitment to quality/customer service and I will seek other sources of noms.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, anyone can have a bad day. And there's no question new places have more than their share of problems. But, even so, there are ways of telling whether something is exceptional or the norm.

We were at a place recently; fine-dining that spends a lot of time, energy, and money promoting itself and its chef. And if you read the menu it really sounds like a must-try sort of restaurant.

Uh, huh. The implementation of the menu bore little resemblence to what was written down. And I don't expect food in such a place to be precooked, then popped in a nuke.

How do I know that was the case? Well, we didn't order our main meals until after the apps had been served. And yet, by some sort of cooking magic, our mains were served before we'd finished our apps. The mains were barely warm, and, as mentioned, bore only the faintest resemblence to what was on the menu.

Bad day? I think not. There is no way all this could have been exceptional. Bad operating policies would be more descriptive.

The ironic thing is, as much as we complain about the fast food industry, at least everything in one of those squat and gobbles is made to order. Obviously, the same cannot be said for all fine-dining establishments.


----------

